# my new kitten Poppy



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

she is 10 weeks old.
http://i44.tinypic.com/27yr8t1.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/2h4ewxj.jpg


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh so cute...you must adore her. Dear little thing.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

She's gorgeous :laugh: :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now she is beautiful, love her markings, welcome to the forum Poppy


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

thank you all, she is adorable.
she is a tiger dressed up as a kitten, my Siamese cross we use to have (passed on at the good old age of 18) was such a quiet kitten compared to this one.
she is due for her first injection tomorrow, so wish her luck.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely colouring she has, how pretty._


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

She's adorable!! :001_wub:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

meg2 said:


> thank you all, she is adorable.
> *she is a tiger dressed up as a kitten*, my Siamese cross we use to have (passed on at the good old age of 18) was such a quiet kitten compared to this one.
> she is due for her first injection tomorrow, so wish her luck.


Love this comment

and good luck pretty puss!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

.................


----------

